# B.Tech & MBA from India



## roshiny2021 (10 mo ago)

Hi
I have done my degree in B.Tech-IT & MBA from India. I worked in HR/Marketing roles for 8years. How can I apply for Australian Permanent Residency under skilled immigration category. Request for guidance.

Thank You


----------

